# Betrug, oder legale Abzocke? was tun?



## Rooob (12 August 2011)

Auch wenn es manche bestimmt nicht mehr hören können, auch ich brauche einen klugen Rat, was ich nach einem Anruf von einer unterdrückten Nummer, die fast 60Euro von mir will, machen soll...

Abgelaufen war das Gespräch folgender Maßen: Eine schnelle Begrüßung, irgendwelche Namen die ich mir auf die Schnelle nicht merken konnte und die Frage, ob ich (es wurden meine Daten vorgelesen) diese Person wäre. Ich stimmte zu. Die nächste Frage war, ob ich vor einiger Zeit (vor ungefähr einem Monat) mal an einem Gewinnspiel mitgemacht hätte für einen Laptop. Auch da stimmte ich zu (hab ich Grenzdebiler wirklich getan...), was wohl mein Fehler war, denn die nächste Frage lautete, ob ich die AGB vollständig gelesen hätte. Ich verneinte dies und wurde sofort von der netten Dame darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass ich damit einen 3-monatigen Vertrag an der staatlichen Lotterie für 59,90€ (0.o) zugestimmt hätte und nun auch bei einer Anzahl von bekannten Marken/Firmen (Tchibo und Schlecker konnte ich mir noch merken) einigen Rabatt bekommen würde und auf der Seite "www.bonustipp.com" einige weitere Hinweise darauf erhalten könne. Ich versuchte den Wortschwall zu stoppen und fragte, ob ich den Vertrag kündigen könne. Darauf wurde mir duzend gesagt, wie sehr sich die Dame für mich doch eingesetzt hätte, damit ich, da sie angeblich schon vermutet hätte, dass ich die AGB nicht gelesen hätte und sie Schlimmeres von mir weisen wöllte, in eine neue Kategorie eingeordnet wurde, in welcher der Vertrag in drei Monaten auslaufen würde und nicht die üblichen 12 Monate bezahlen bräuchte... Trotzdem sollte ich das Geld ("wie Tausende andere") noch heute überweisen. Doch das Geniale an der Sache ist, dass ich seit der Finanzkrise den Banken nicht mehr vertraue und kein Konto habe... Als sie mir dann die ersten beiden Zahlen der angeblich angegeben Bankleitzahl vorlas, und meinte ich sollte sie nicht anlügen war ich zu perplex, um etwas rettendes zu sagen, bis auf die Frage ob ich dagegen protestieren könnte mein Geld zu zahlen, da die Angaben ja wohl nicht stimmen können und ich mich nicht erinnern kann überhaupt etwas von Bankleitzahlen, geschweige denn Kontos gelesen zu haben. Daraufhin verwies die Dame auf die sehr guten Anwälte und meinen angeblich abgeschlossenen Vertrag, forderte mich sogar noch auf ein Konto zu erstellen, damit ich die sonst auf mich zukommenden hohen Bearbeitungskosten nicht noch bezahlen bräuchte. Auf meine Frage, ob ich das Geld nicht von dem Konto eines Freundes überweisen könne, kam die Antwort "Nein, sonst wird der auch noch damit hineingezogen".

Tja, was soll ich nun davon halten. Ich habe die AGB nicht gelesen und aufgrund der Komplexität der ganzen Verknüpfungen mit recht gesellschaftlich hoch angesehenen Firmen scheint das alles ja doch nicht unbedingt Ursprung eines gemeinen Betrügerrings zu sein, oder? Denn besonders die Sache mit dem angeblichem Konto, sowie der Tatsache, dass ich ebenfalls damals von einer Firma die das Glückspiel mit den Laptop betrieben hatte angerufen wurde, um meinen Nichtgewinn des Laptops zu verkünden, aber ich die Chance hätte, einen Glückspielvertrag abzuschließen, den ich deutlichst abgelehnt hatte und ich angeblich "aus dem System gelöscht werde", lässt doch Zweifel an der Glaubwürdigkeit dieses Anrufs wecken.

Bis Montag um 15:00Uhr habe ich Zeit einen Entschluss zu fassen, da dann die nette Frau wieder anrufen wird und ich bis dahin mein Konto eröffnet haben soll.

Ich bitte schnellstens um Hilfe.
mfg Rooob


----------



## Reducal (12 August 2011)

Rooob schrieb:


> Ich bitte schnellstens um Hilfe.


Tschuldigung, aber wofür willst du Hilfe? Du hast kein Konto und nur einen Anruf empfangen - was solls? Jetzt lass dich doch erst mal überraschen, was dir demnächst der Postbote bringt. In deinem Fall ist in keinster Weise Eile angesagt. Du kannst den Lauf der Dinge ohnehin nicht stoppen, da du gar nicht wissen kannst, wer dich angerufen hat und mit wem angeblich ein Vertrag bestehen soll.


----------



## Rooob (12 August 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort,
Hilfe war im Sinne von Rat gemeint, ob ich glauben soll, dass dies entweder eine seriöse Angelegenheit ist oder nicht. Mit anderen Worten, ob ich deren "Drohungen" glauben schenken soll, noch mehr Geld zu verlieren, wenn ich nicht zahle und gerechtliche Schritte gegen mich eingeleitet werden, oder alles haltloses angstmachen ist?

mfg Rooob


----------



## Rooob (12 August 2011)

Nach ein wenig weiterem Suchen kam ich zu einer Seite die mir deine Antwort deutlichst bestätigt und hoffentlich auch anderen helfen kann. 

 "Bei Internetverträgen besteht bereits ein gerichtliches Urteil, dass ein Vertrag nur gültig sein kann, wenn die Kosten und Verpflichtungen für den Kunden deutlich einsehbar sind und sich nicht irgendwo versteckt in den AGB befinden oder gar nicht aufgeführt werden. Es handelt sich um einen sogenannten “Einigungsmangel” nach § 155 BGB und somit ist letztendlich vom Kunden nichts zu bezahlen."

http://www.gelernt.net/vertrag-per-telefon-oder-internet-abgeschlossen-was-nun-265.html


 Danke nochmal für die Antworten
 mfg Rooob


----------



## Hippo (12 August 2011)

Seriös ist was anderes.
Wenn die "Dame" nochmal anruft legst Du einfach auf - fertig.
Vorhandenes oder nicht vorhandenes Konto im Auge behalten und wenn da irgendein Gewinnbimmler was abbucht - sofort zurückbuchen lassen.
Diese Gewinnbimmlermafia hat in den entsprechenden Verbraucherschutzforen inkl. der zuständigen Gerichte schon eine ellenlange Krankenakte.
Da brauchst Du Dir keine Sorgen machen daß da was nachkommt. Die meisten dieser Firmen bestehen aus einem Briefkasten irgendwo in der Südsee oder sonstwo. Bis dato ist nicht bekannt daß da jemals eine Klage wg Nichtzahlung eingereicht wurde


----------



## Goblin (12 August 2011)

> auch ich brauche einen klugen Rat, was ich nach einem Anruf von einer unterdrückten Nummer, die fast 60Euro von mir will, machen soll...



Das "schöne" Wetter genießen. Man unterhält sich nicht mit solchen Typen sondern legt wortlos auf



> sonst wird der auch noch damit hineingezogen



Stimmt sogar



> oder alles haltloses angstmachen ist?



Was bei Tausenden von Usern sogar funktioniert


----------

